# How about a soft top with glass windows?



## DavCut (Jan 30, 2009)

Just saw this. Bestop is developing a soft top with glass rear and side windows! They have even included options for a rear window defroster and wiper.

Check out Quadratec's video walk around:






Another video from Power Media:






And one more from Summit:






Hopefully by the time I have to replace the top on my TJ they will offer one for it.


----------



## bschurr (Nov 8, 2011)

Thanks for sharing but, a full glass window in back sure makes dropping the soft top quite impractical!

I do however like and appreciate the removal of zippers to install the side windows - very innovative!


----------



## CowboysLC_DE (Aug 17, 2013)

Sorry to be a Grinch but they only keep moving farther away from the vehicle being a Wrangler. This top would only be available on the 07 and newer JK's. The only positive statement I can say about the JK is the new 4 door. Otherwise, everyone is just buying one to feel like they are back in their early days of driving.

The only advantage over a hard-top, I would assume, would be the price. It wouldn't be a soft-top at that point, but really a cheap hard-top.

Michael


----------



## 32vld (Feb 4, 2011)

Glass will not make the heat or AC work better with a soft top. Glass will not make less noise reach the interior. Glass will make putting the soft top down a pain and where do you store the glass so it does not get broken.

Leave the glass at home?

That does not work well when you get caught in the rain.

Either you run the hard top or a soft top. If I was to buy another Jeep it would be soft top and half doors.

I have a '05 TJ Unlimited. Hard top has not been on it in years. Run the soft top all year. I installed a windscreen behind the front seat, removed the side and rear curtains. So the Jeep acts as a 2 dr pickup with a small bed.


----------

